
Ask HN: How Are You Curing Your Computer Eye Strain? - artur_makly
Is their a miracle eye drop or combo of ointments and techniques that can sooth our sore eyes?<p>I find the next morning still a bit sore. I guesss after all these years it was inevitable.<p>I already use flux and have a soft prescription for my new glasses.<p>Ice seems to help after a long day only. thanks!
======
_niki_
[http://www.workrave.org/](http://www.workrave.org/) \- add eye exercises

